# Waiting a Diagnosis



## bjm2363 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, I am new and will post some background on the newbie thread too 

I have some current concerns I want to ask about. My recent issues have been tender neck on the left side and chronic sore throat (could be allergies) and although I am on a beta-blocker..I have periods of fatigue, feeling keyed up and can't stay asleep <uggh>

I went for an uptake and scan Thursday and Friday. The radiologist took me to a small office to discuss the findings below:

Ultra-sensitive TSH: .10
Free T4: .87
Free T3: 2.4

4 hour : 4.2%
24 hours: 3.7%

He said I am a very interesting case because the results were inconsistent. My thyroid scan was showing that the entire gland appeared overactive, but the uptake values were low. There were no visible nodules and it wasn't really enlarged. He said he definitely does NOT think it is acute thyroiditis. So he thinks it is likely early Graves disease and that my Free T's are just not elevated yet He also said that it could be something wrong with my pituitary or that the T4 or T3 is not converting, which I don't understand either:confused0079: I asked what the treatment is for a conversion problem and he really didn't answer me.

Then I asked about Hashimoto's thyroiditis and he went on to explain that my TSH would be elevated and the thyroid scan would be more heterogeneous?? I reminded him about the hyper phase and he mentioned Hashimoto's toxicosis, but didn't seem suspicious of that. So, he said he will recommend to my Endo that he do further testing (antibodies) before treatment. Now I have to wait longer for treatment :-( I am relieved that the whole illness is NOT in my head, but I am scared of the prospect of having an autoimmune disease. He defintely is leaning towards autoimmune because I told him my Grandma had a goiter a few years ago, my father takes synthroid, and my sister is having similar problems and was told she is hyper. I was hoping the experts on this board can give me some insight into what is going on please 
:confused0081:
Thanks in advance for any help you can give...I am a bit shaken.


----------

